# Dealing with People ( Attitude. ).



## fixornot (Aug 16, 2007)

The importance of a good attitude.

I once was in a class. This woman about 40 years old had a good heart and lots of courage to stand up for her self. And that's exactly what she did, she is so sensitive to everything people do and say, she has to stand up to everybody she meet or feel like they are a threat.

Just looking at her I feel she is a woman who has done a lot of battle with other people and it has made her face look bitter and sour. All those battle and what for? She is still feeling life suxxx. Everyday when other people wake up to go find happiness, she wakes up to go do battles with people. How will she ever be happy? Imagine all the people she has to do battle with. 

Her attitude about life and people makes me feel like she is carring a loaded gun and everywhere she goes she is ready to point and fire at whoever makes her feel hurt. And guess what, some people will be afraid, some people will feel resentful, some people will use their gun and shoot back. And when they shoot back at her, she can't deal with it and get stressed out. 

If only this woman know having a good attitude can save her a lot of the battle she fought everyday. Life has too many battles, to many injustice and man inhumanity to man. But you choose your pursuit of happiness. You choose your battle. 

Having a good attitude can save your energy so you could work on your happiness and fight only battle that are important to you. And when you do fight, you will have all the energy ready to defend your position.

Remember people are sensitive. Having a bad attitude will only cause them to feel angry, jealouse, afraid, and in return they will act to you angry. Why fight this battle, is it your purpose in life to fight this battle with everybody you meet? Why not have a positive attitude and move on because no point in wasting our energy.

Having a good attitude will make people around you feel good, safe, and positive. Than they will cheer you on to victory instead of beating you down to hell. You can focus your eyes on the goal with a positive attitude vs focusing your eyes on defending yourself with a negative attitude.

Don't be like that woman who wasted her life fighting every battle she could lay her hands on and in the end is full of bitterness and grief.


----------



## Zwick (May 28, 2009)

Nice post


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Attitude is pretty important & it is hard to get out of the negativity habit but this is a nice read as a reminder to try


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I observe how people constantly seek out altercations with one another. It's not something I ever really understood, because I am the type of guy that hates hostility or passive-aggressiveness of any type and will always opt for the path of least resistence; perhaps this is why I find it so hard to assert myself at times, I duno..

People can put themselves through it as much as they like, but at the end of the day it's only ever quintessential that you maintain the right attitude yourself and that you are searching for your own happiness.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jaiyyson is right on the money.

You can fight through all of those things that the woman did and still come out on top if the attitude is right - it ends up strengthening you even more!

Good work on this realization! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------

